# I will draw your betta fish



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I only have one example:
http://ishowa.deviantart.com/art/Red-and-Black-Siamese-Fighting-Fish-459799607

This is from my DA account. I will upload later images


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Can you draw mine? Thankyouu ❤


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I will get working! :3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you don't mind will you draw my blue butterfly hm male  ?!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I dont mind! ^^


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Will you draw my little VT guy?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Sure! Im so excited to finish all of these!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

For Dayannaz


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

Could you please do my betta Pounce (hes in my profile pic)?


----------



## dayannaz (Jul 30, 2014)

aweeee thankyouu sm !


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

No problem! Sure thing ymavroidis


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Please do twizler


----------



## Kiley320 (Apr 6, 2014)

Could you draw my Hansel?







 I see you already have many to do so I hope my asking isn't to much


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you draw Leo?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

These arent too much! ( I have to practice my art anyway!)


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)




----------

